# Black Hills Photo Shootout



## chadsdphoto (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi, wanted to let everyone know about a new photography festival in South Dakota. The *Black Hills Photo Shootout* will be Sept. 17-19, 2010 and will feature workshops, seminars and photo walks.

Canon Explorer of Light and _Outdoor Photographer_ editor George Lepp will be our keynote presenter. 

Check out the ever-expanding details at www.blackhillsphotoshootout.com and become a Facebook fan at Black Hills Photo Shootout | Facebook

Everyone's been asking about the cost, which isn't listed on the website yet. It will be $150 with possible early-bird discounts. As soon as we have a payment system and registration form ready we will open sign-ups.

Hope to see everyone there.


----------

